# exemptions to import my things to PT,is there any ?



## michelholi (Dec 10, 2017)

I have bought an apartment in Lisbon and I am looking to ship my house contains.
Now I am curious to find out if I get a tax exemption as a non permanent resident,and how I go about to make it happen.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As far as I know you only get tax exemption if you're a new immigrant & you import within the first 6 months & if you have the certificate of baggage from the Portuguese Embassy or High Commission in the country you're coming from


----------



## michelholi (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks,I will look into it.


----------

